# 24 bees and a Queen



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Ugh. I'm pretty certain that I lost a hive in December. We had some warm weather a couple of days ago and I found some yellow spots....just a few....on the landing board. They might have come from the hive next to it but I suppose there's a small chance that I have some survivors.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

That's too bad. If they are still alive and you have another colony strong enough to get some brood and young bees from there may still be hope for this goner.

*Strengthening a Weak Colony*

*Strengthening a Weak Colony Part 2
*


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

newbee 101 said:


> "This is what I found yesterday. A pile of dead bees and these gals hanging onto life,
> they are probably dead as I write this..."


Sorry to read that newbee...

I have one small yard I checked this morning, 4 gone out of 4. But I had a very high mite count in the fall in that yard and and in retrospect I don't think I used the best treatment... Live and learn. Again, sorry to hear about your troubles.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I have one in pretty similar shape that I gave 2 frames of brood to along the lines of WV's blog
It bought em some time but I still don't think the queen is laying
might have to pinch her and give them a frame with eggs so they can start over

Dave


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Members, in many cases of 'spring dwindling' and having only a handful of bees remaining in the hive, then trying to introduce them to a strong colony is not always advisable.
What you have to decide is: did the bees die through disease?
did the bees die through starvation?
did the bees die through a varroa induced pathagen?

In all honesty with only a few bees I would kill of what was left, ensuring the queen was killed as she could be another factor in the equation.
Disease and different virus pathogens will be most prominant at this time of year as the bees have been cooped up over the winter period.

Ihate loosing bees whatever the circumstances.

Moeuk


----------

